# Finally Got Me A Mirror Carp!!!!



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

They're Down There-Keep fishing :B


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

cool looking mirra! congrats!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

pizza... your back...pm me the story


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

is a mirror carp and an Israeli carp the same thing?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, but an Israeli is a specific strain. So an Israeli is a mirror, but a mirror is not necessarily an Israeli.


----------

